# Dealing with travel boredom in hotel



## jcdeboever (Sep 28, 2017)

Well, I really didn't feel like going out shooting when I was out of town. I really didn't have much time to go street shooting. Driving, appointments, out in the middle of no where. So I did manage to find a flower shop. Decided to slow way down and create a make do studio, bathroom in hotel. Shot with XT2. 60mm macro, tripod, and a piece of foam board. 


1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 28, 2017)

Nice set!


----------



## smoke665 (Sep 28, 2017)

Nice, I  really like the first one.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 28, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> Nice, I  really like the first one.


Thanks, used the TV screen as the backdrop....


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 28, 2017)

tirediron said:


> Nice set!


Thanks


----------



## shadowlands (Sep 28, 2017)

Excellent work! Well done! Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## snowbear (Sep 28, 2017)

Nicely done.


----------



## davidharmier60 (Sep 28, 2017)

Sweet! 4 and 6 are killer!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 28, 2017)

shadowlands said:


> Excellent work! Well done! Thanks for sharing those.





snowbear said:


> Nicely done.





davidharmier60 said:


> Sweet! 4 and 6 are killer!
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk



Thanks y'all.


----------



## Antarctican (Sep 28, 2017)

Way to go/improvise with what was on hand! And such lovely images as a result.  I'm sure you had fun and relieved your boredom buying the 'props' and setting up your 'studio'


----------



## baturn (Sep 28, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 28, 2017)

D


jcdeboever said:


> Decided to slow way down and create a make do studio, bathroom in hotel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I catch that right? Theres a TV in the hotel bathroom? Apparently I haven't been to a hotel in a while.

Beautiful set, and way to rise above the presented limitations!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 28, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> D
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> ...


Lol, no but that's were I put it. The bathroom had good light. The foam board was used to direct the light.


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 28, 2017)

Excellent set and great problem solving skills.

Nominated for POTM


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 28, 2017)

Great job in all aspects!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 28, 2017)

Antarctican said:


> Way to go/improvise with what was on hand! And such lovely images as a result.  I'm sure you had fun and relieved your boredom buying the 'props' and setting up your 'studio'





baturn said:


> Good stuff!





JustJazzie said:


> D
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> ...





zombiesniper said:


> Excellent set and great problem solving skills.
> 
> Nominated for POTM





Dean_Gretsch said:


> Great job in all aspects!



Thanks everyone.


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 28, 2017)

JustJazzie said:


> D
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> ...




I also had to bump up the contrast and lower the shadows in camera to get the screen black. I did end up cloning some reflections out in post.


----------



## otherprof (Sep 28, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> Well, I really didn't feel like going out shooting when I was out of town. I really didn't have much time to go street shooting. Driving, appointments, out in the middle of no where. So I did manage to find a flower shop. Decided to slow way down and create a make do studio, bathroom in hotel. Shot with XT2. 60mm macro, tripod, and a piece of foam board.
> 
> 
> 1.
> ...


Nice set!


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 28, 2017)

Wow, this site is heading for the toilet.   

To, check and see if they have good light for pictures as well.  

Very nice!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 28, 2017)

benhasajeep said:


> Wow, this site is heading for the toilet.
> 
> To, check and see if they have good light for pictures as well.
> 
> Very nice!


Yah, my room got upgraded to a suite. It was a Hampton, the only ones I stay in. My initial room had a funky smell in it, they came up and agreed.  Smelled moldy.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 28, 2017)

jcdeboever said:


> benhasajeep said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, this site is heading for the toilet.
> ...



I just have a jacuzzi in my room.   

Been here 3 weeks and not a drop in it yet!  

Just not my thing.  

I just realized, it does have good lighting.    Never turned that light switch on till now.


----------



## terri (Sep 28, 2017)

Great work, JC.    Instead of letting boredom drag you down, you decided to try something and ended up with beautiful images.    

Way to go!


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 28, 2017)

OMG ... bathroom art. I am impressed and pleased with your success.


----------

